# African dwarf frog



## maddy1997 (Sep 9, 2008)

can I have care on african dwarf frogs? can I have a list of what they need too?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there fully aquatic i think they need a water heater feed on bloodworms and other aqauatic live foods, frog pellets (like the ones from pollywog) but whateva the pet shop says dont feed them fish food


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

They just need a small tank (25-30L) preferably heavily planted with gravel substrate, bogwood etc. Feed them bloodworms, tubifex worms, brine shrimp etc. but not fish flake. Keep at least one pair and have the tank heated to 24-26C. There's some excellent info on this website. :2thumb:


----------



## maddy1997 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trillian said:


> They just need a small tank (25-30L) preferably heavily planted with gravel substrate, bogwood etc. Feed them bloodworms, tubifex worms, brine shrimp etc. but not fish flake. Keep at least one pair and have the tank heated to 24-26C. There's some excellent info on this website. :2thumb:


 how big is 30 litres in gallons?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I used to raise these in a lab back in 1978.
The aquariums were about 18 inch by 12 by 15.
Just water and a heater and an external filter system.
They were fed on earthworms.
Dead easy to keep :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

maddy1997 said:


> how big is 30 litres in gallons?


8 US Gallons or 6.5 UK Gallons.


----------



## maddy1997 (Sep 9, 2008)

do they need a tank mate or is a betta enough?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

keep at least two lol, they're very social 
some people keep them with bettas and other fish eg corydoras and tetra
but IMO they're very nice in a tank all to themselves


----------



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

we have had a pair of these for a few months now, they live in a 15 litre, filter with lots of places to hide, I have found if they are in a tank with some fish they struggle to find the food quickly enough before the fish eat it all. Apart from that they are quite easy to care for. You also have to be careful with the movement of the water, we had to down grade the filter, it was to powerful and the frogs were struggling in the movement of the water.


----------



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

don't need a heater either, just room temperature water, although most shops sell them as tropical water inhabitants. You will also need to check up on how to tell the difference between the african clawed and the african dwarf frogs, most pet shops have no idea of what the really are, and will advise you wrong. We picked up our first African clawed frog from a local aquarium stockist, she was full of fluid and bloated, no idea at the time, but thankfully we realised and treated her, now she is doing fine.


----------



## Painted Arrows (Dec 27, 2008)

cathburnsy said:


> don't need a heater either, just room temperature water, although most shops sell them as tropical water inhabitants. You will also need to check up on how to tell the difference between the african clawed and the african dwarf frogs, most pet shops have no idea of what the really are, and will advise you wrong. We picked up our first African clawed frog from a local aquarium stockist, she was full of fluid and bloated, no idea at the time, but thankfully we realised and treated her, now she is doing fine.


I can explain the difference to you if you still need this information:

African Clawed: Have actual visible claws at the end on there 'hands' where the webbing ends. They will also be relatively big, about two-three inches long in most pet stores.

African Dwarf: Small, they are usually about 1-2 inches long in the store, thy don't have a 'large' appearance either and the webbing of there 'fingers' goes right to the end, with no claws. Males will have a white 'pimple' on the elbow and will be thinner than the females. males will sing during the spring, it sounds like a security camera moving around


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

As the others said, all aquatic but the albino/white ones look amazing, not too dear either, i wanted to get some from viscum water gardens... never got round to it.


----------

